# Don't get it.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Real touching but most guys think unions are lame. And those guys benefitting from your generosity are probably the slackers no company wants. 


When's lunch?


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

12:00 to 12:30 are you an IBEW member?if not,stop trolling.Go back to Home Depot for a . 59 switch and rewrite somewhere trailer


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

zman98 said:


> This is a union topics forum,so why do you all non union guys/ scabs have to troll this forum?:laughing:


Watching dudes like you get bent out of shape on the interwebs is hilarious, that's why.



zman98 said:


> 12:00 to 12:30 are you an IBEW member?if not,stop trolling.Go back to Home Depot for a . 59 switch and rewrite somewhere trailer


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zman98 said:


> After reading many posts on union topics,can't understand we so many guys are running scared and going non union.
> I'm a proud member of local union 98 Phila, PA. Work has been slow, but were picking up.Going into 26 years as a union electrician.
> You guys have to take a look at your leadership and move in a different direction.
> Local98 is the #1 PAC in the state of PA.When our members are short of hours for their health and welfare,we set up a fund to pickup the bennifiets.when a member runs out of unemployment, we have a fund to help them out and bump them up on the list to get back to work.
> ...



Hi Vic....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Watching dudes like you get bent out of shape on the interwebs is hilarious, that's why.


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

zman98 said:


> rewrite somewhere trailer


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

If you choose to work all your life with no pension, aniunty or healthcare, then go for it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zman98 said:


> If you choose to work all your life with no pension, aniunty or healthcare, then go for it.


So You are too dumb to know how to create your own pension?:blink:

So You are too dumb to know how to find good health insurance ?:blink:

Google Obozo care and you will get healthcare:laughing:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

zman98 said:


> 12:00 to 12:30 are you an IBEW member?if not,stop trolling.Go back to Home Depot for a . 59 switch and rewrite somewhere trailer


....


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

zman98 said:


> After reading many posts on union topics,can't understand we so many guys are running scared and going non union.
> I'm a proud member of local union 98 Phila, PA. Work has been slow, but were picking up.Going into 26 years as a union electrician.
> You guys have to take a look at your leadership and move in a different direction.
> Local98 is the #1 PAC in the state of PA.When our members are short of hours for their health and welfare,we set up a fund to pickup the bennifiets.when a member runs out of unemployment, we have a fund to help them out and bump them up on the list to get back to work.
> ...


Ohhh snap


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

zman98 said:


> If you choose to work all your life with no pension, aniunty or healthcare, then go for it.


Ahm dah boss! My only pension is what I save up. What's an "aniunty"? I don't think I have that disease. Healthcare? Aren't we supposed to be getting cheap, affordable health care?


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

HARRY304E said:


> So You are too dumb to know how to create your own pension?:blink:
> 
> So You are too dumb to know how to find good health insurance ?:blink:
> 
> Google Obozo care and you will get healthcare:laughing:



My healthcare plan is part of my contract.Personal choice 5.
So go call me dumb or stupid.They covered all my bills.



My wife passed away two years ago next month ,after battling cancer for 2 and half years.
Raising two children on my own.

No one should ever have to deal with this.
Calling me dumb is totally disrespectful .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zman98 said:


> Calling me dumb is totally disrespectful .


You started this thread with disrespect.. don't be surprised it stuck around. :whistling2:


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

bkmichael65 said:


> You're about an illiterate f**k, but I think it's your warm personality that people really notice.



Excuse me.What?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

zman98 said:


> So go call me dumb or stupid.





zman98 said:


> Calling me dumb is totally disrespectful .


Well which do you want? Make up your mind. :001_huh:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

zman98 said:


> Excuse me.What?


......


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zman98 said:


> My wife passed away two years ago next month ,after battling cancer for 2 and half years.
> Raising two children on my own.
> 
> No one should ever have to deal with this.
> Calling me dumb is totally disrespectful .


Thats totally irrelevant.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zman98 said:


> can't understand we so many guys are running scared and going non union. Work has been slow, but were picking up. when a member runs out of unemployment, we have a fund to help them out


Now that is the American dream!

Union unemployment insurance for when your government unemployment insurance runs out from your union job. 

SIGN ME UP! I'm sick of working. :laughing:


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

Only started this thread, to ask why so many were unhappy being in the union.Came off harsh,but no ill intent.I Apologize .At the end of the day,we just wanna come home and hug our kids.Peace out.Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

These union threads are more amusing then the controversial.

Inst-a-internuts. On sale now at ET just add a touch of non-union trollies.

:laughing:


----------



## ScrewBall1 (May 26, 2014)

zman98 said:


> My healthcare plan is part of my contract.Personal choice 5.
> So go call me dumb or stupid.They covered all my bills.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry for your wife's loss.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

zman98 said:


> You get the priveledge,to be accepted into the IBEW ,you take an oath and follow thru .If not your not welcome or worth it anyway.


:huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zman98 said:


> My healthcare plan is part of my contract.Personal choice 5.
> So go call me dumb or stupid.They covered all my bills.
> 
> 
> ...


No---you should be able to pay tour own way with your pay check, sorry if you don't get it, but you seem to think that your employer should pay your way with money you've earned, why would you not want that money to take home and decide what you see fit what to do with it?

I'm so very sorry for your wife's loss.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks OP for starting this thread, my ignore list needed an updating. All the good anti union pro wage slave bootstrappy folks were already there but getting some of the second stringers is helpful.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

We need a breathalizer for posts made after midnight. 

Sorry guys, this is going nowhere fast.


----------

